# garden looking pretty good



## Errol

Garden seems to be doing pretty good, had to fight a few slugs as usual. peas are being harvested and a good yield, cabbage forming good heads as is the broccoli, potatoes have been blooming but I pick off the blooms to direct more growth into the spuds
thanks to all and have a wonderful day
Errol


----------



## johnson33445

thanks to you Errol to tell a very nice quote...have nice day


----------

